# MUFE Flash Color.



## madamepresident (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey everyone,
   Have you seen the MUFE flash color palettes? My invitation to that launch must have been lost in the mail but anyways I am in love. Has anyone tried it or anything similar? (Here is a link to what I am talking about)


----------

